# Blast from the Past: Beauty and the Beast



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

Beauty and the Beast is a story that tells just how powerful love is. The show takes place in New York. Catherine Chandler is a wealthy woman who thinks that her life has no meaning beyond anything superficial. She longs for something more.

Vincent is from a different world. He lives below the city in tunnels that have been forgotten. He must stay hidden because of his appearance. Though his appearance is differant he has the heart of a man. He and Catherine share a bond that is stronger than friendship or love.

Somehow they want to make their love work. Neither one of them knows how, but they are determined and refuse to give up. After all love is stronger than anything thing else.

Cast:
Armin Shimerman 
Role: Pascal
David Greenlee 
Role: Mouse
Ellen Geer 
Role: Mary
Linda Hamilton 
Role: Catherine Chandler
Edward Albert 
Role: Elliot Burch
Roy Dotrice 
Role: Father Jacob Wells
Ron Perlman 
Role: Vincent
Ritch Brinkley 
Role: William [ 2-3 ]
Irina Irvine 
Role: Jamie 
Don Lane 
Role: Himself (1972)
Lewis Smith 
Role: Mark (1989-1990)
Jo Anderson 
Role: Diana Bennett (1989-1990)
Jay Acovone 
Role: Deputy D.A. Joe Maxwell 
Stephen McHattie 
Role: Gabriel [ eps 47-54 ]
Ren Woods 
Role: Edie (1987-1988)


----------



## kaneda (Jun 26, 2005)

Haven't seen it - but the disney cartoon is incredible


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 26, 2005)

I loved this show. 
George R R Martin wrote quite a few of the screenplays for you GRRM-ophiles out there!


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

kaneda said:
			
		

> Haven't seen it - but the disney cartoon is incredible


 
Sweetheart, you missed a treat... Oh, and you are such a CHILD!!!


----------



## Alia (Jun 26, 2005)

Awesome romance!  
And Kaneda, Disney is nothing compared to this show, as Master said you missed a treat!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 27, 2005)

i loved this one, the sheer fantasy and scale of the underground civilisation. and that cute lion make up.
ron perllman rocks!
best episodes were the touching halloween episodes. sniff


----------



## kaneda (Jun 28, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Sweetheart, you missed a treat... Oh, and you are such a CHILD!!!


 
Well when time machines are eventually created I'll use my time travelling experience to find a TV and watch it


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 28, 2005)

Better still, the next time it is shown on satellite, I'll let you know...


----------



## kaneda (Jun 28, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Better still, the next time it is shown on satellite, I'll let you know...


 
that could work!


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 28, 2005)

Always willing to help!!!


----------

